# $4500 for these "teacup" puppies?!



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

My friend just sent me a link to this website telling me about their puppies since she knew I was getting mine soon... At first when I saw them I didn't think they were real :huh:










They are selling them for $4500 :angry: poor little things... and supposedly only weigh 2-3 lbs full grown!! I really don't see how these little guys are healthy even though they have a 2-year health guarantee...

Tell me how people can go to sleep at night in this business! :smcry:

PS since I am new to the forums, I don't know if posting this site is against the rules, if it is sorry! I tried looking to see if it was but couldn't find anything on it...


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow..that is pretty ridiculous. They are so small! 4500 is a pretty absurd amount..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They should be thrown in jail if they are selling these puppies so small. Unless it is a scam...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That tiny pup almost looks like the Korean pictures of pups. I wonder if they actually look like that in person. 

And I wonder how many health issues they incur. My Ava is 3 lbs and I have to worry about her every single day, can't imagine anyone wanting a 1 1/2 lb dog!! :w00t: I'd worry myself sick and the pup would live it's life in a playpen - not good. 

It's such a shame people actually create these tiny lives just to make money.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Pat i was going to write the same thing about the Maltese puppy.It sure looks like the pictures i see here and on FB.
I dont want to say everything im thinking ..Somthing is not right


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> They should be thrown in jail.


I agree.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg how teeny ! they look so fragile . i dont get it


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sick.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It does look like a Korean site. The pictures look really wierd,some of the poses look like dogs altered into human baby poses. It's really wierd...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Clicking on the link simply makes it more popular in searches - please don't click the link!


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

The A Team said:


> That tiny pup almost looks like the Korean pictures of pups. I wonder if they actually look like that in person.
> 
> And I wonder how many health issues they incur. My Ava is 3 lbs and I have to worry about her every single day, can't imagine anyone wanting a 1 1/2 lb dog!! :w00t: I'd worry myself sick and the pup would live it's life in a playpen - not good.
> 
> It's such a shame people actually create these tiny lives just to make money.


Wow I didn't know Korean Maltese were different than our Maltese?! Are they just bred differently? Odd... I guess I never thought about how other countries might breed their dogs in a different way to get them to look a bit different.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Clicking on the link simply makes it more popular in searches - please don't click the link!


Oh no, I didn't think of that, how should I post it in a way that it makes it less popular? :blink: (if that makes sense)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's best not to post it at all.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Clicking on the link simply makes it more popular in searches - please don't click the link!


:goodpost: ... we don't need to be advertising for them ;P


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I went to the photo galleries and it said something like 'puppies in korea' so it probably is whatever you guys are talking about. What's going on with that? 
And sorry, I clicked the link, I didn't know it would make it more popular or I wouldn't have!!


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Cosy said:


> It's best not to post it at all.


I just edited it to just show a picture instead of linking the website... I hope this is better! I guess next time I just won't post it at all!  Sorry everyone!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah!!! PERFECT! Thanks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They look more like Anime characters like Hello Kitty than they do Malts. Strangely cute but not beautiful.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

they look photoshopped to me to look like that

???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I am so not attracted to that look.:no2:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I missed the link but I have a feeling these are the brokers from Canada? They go to Korea and bring back tiny Malts and Poms.:angry:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It looks more like a broker to me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Purple-peep said:


> I missed the link but I have a feeling these are the brokers from Canada? They go to Korea and bring back tiny Malts and Poms.:angry:


They have a Facebook page with a phone #. They are in the state of Washington. It does seem like they are getting their puppies from Korea.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a cross between a kitten and a puppy. A little too strange for me.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

There is one here in Hawaii too. I was hoping
it was someone that brought one in from Korea, but
nope. She got hers from Korea and now is breeding
because she wants tiny. She is Korean and a groomer
who seems to do very good work, but not going to use 
her.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They seem to be located in Seattle where the op is from. They also did mention that the pictures are taken professionally and photoshopped.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> They seem to be located in Seattle where the op is from. They also did mention that the pictures are taken professionally and photoshopped.


*EXCELLENT Sleuthing!*

*OP, are you trying to advertize these dogs here?*


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Gosh, I am so not attracted to that look.:no2:



i totally agree!!:blink:

to me it looks like the eyes are photoshopped and sized bigger :w00t:


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Purple-peep said:


> *EXCELLENT Sleuthing!*
> 
> *OP, are you trying to advertize these dogs here?*


Um no, I most certainly am not! If I knew before that posting the link would cause more traffic for them, I wouldn't have, bad judgement without thinking on my part. I edited the post with just a picture and didn't even mention the name of the company when I realized my mistake... so I don't know how it would seem like I'm intentionally advertising for them.

The fact that they are located in the same area as I am is pure coincidental since my friend sent it to me (as I am still waiting for my puppy to be of age to adopt him).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Purple-peep said:


> *EXCELLENT Sleuthing!*
> 
> *OP, are you trying to advertize these dogs here?*





sones said:


> Um no, I most certainly am not! If I knew before that posting the link would cause more traffic for them, I wouldn't have, bad judgement without thinking on my part. I edited the post with just a picture and didn't even mention the name of the company when I realized my mistake... so I don't know how it would seem like I'm intentionally advertising for them.
> 
> The fact that they are located in the same area as I am is pure coincidental since my friend sent it to me (as I am still waiting for my puppy to be of age to adopt him).


Of course you aren't. Who in their right mind would post negative remarks if they were trying to advertise! I think most of us understand that you were just posting to make us aware of this atrocity and to stimulate discussion on this topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Purple-peep said:


> *EXCELLENT Sleuthing!*
> 
> *OP, are you trying to advertize these dogs here?*


Not sure why would you accuse the OP of that, when she said negative things about the website.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that you aren't involved with these brokers. :aktion033: There was a newbie a while back who posted similar pictures. They turned out to be a broker.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That particular pup in the pic seems to be waaayyyy young. Not the most scrupulous breeding practice, breeding for microscopic size and then selling _ultra_ young. Bad combination.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Not sure why would you accuse the OP of that, when she said negative things about the website.


Well she's new, lives in the same area and found that site.


Sorry to jump the gun and think you were involved.

When is your puppy coming?


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Purple-peep said:


> Well she's new, lives in the same area and found that site.
> 
> 
> Sorry to jump the gun and think you were involved.
> ...


It's okay, just a misunderstanding. My puppy will be ready to come home early september (that is what the Breeder is telling me). We are going to Oregon (thats where the breeder lives) to visit them next week and will be making the trip there again in september! I'm very excited :aktion033:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i personally think the puppy is cute but i also think that puppy is young like 6 weeks old or something. jmo


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

It's sad that it feels like there's nothing that can be done to change this. I'm sure more sites like this will keep popping up and more people will shop online for their flavour of the month puppy. It feels like all we can do is sit back and watch though. =( 

The application actually has checkboxes and drop down menu options like:
How small is your dream puppy?
1-2 lbs - Ultra Tiny! (small enough to sneak into the movie theatre!)

They might as well add checkboxes for what your puppy should look like most:
-Hello Kitty
-Pikachu
-Any Littlest Pet Shop character

And the video of one of their super tiny yorkies seemed to be of a dog skittishly running around with its tail between its legs and trembling for the last half of the video. I bet it was another $4000 dog too. 

I had to wonder about the containers lining the room that looked like pet shop installments (in the same video)... there appeared to be puppies (or kittens?) in some of them. At first I thought they were some sort of washing machines. It's hard not to suspect from the behaviour of the little yorkie that they spend a lot of time in those. =/


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Aarianne said:


> It's sad that it feels like there's nothing that can be done to change this. *I'm sure more sites like this will keep popping up and more people will shop online for their flavour of the month puppy.* It feels like all we can do is sit back and watch though. =(


Yep, and this very forum has them "popping up" left and right.

I feel like a hypocrite even posting on this forum, much less be a paying member, or vendor. 

To the OP, thank you for bringing awareness to these creeps. Keep it up.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually I think the worst thing to do is to bring awareness to them....... Have you heard the phrase all publicity is good publicity?. Even when you say they are bad, there are loads of people out there that are looking for what they are offering. So you are now showing them where to look.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Actually I think the worst thing to do is to bring awareness to them....... *Have you heard the phrase all publicity is good publicity?.* Even when you say they are bad, there are loads of people out there that are looking for what they are offering. So you are now showing them where to look.


Yes, this is a Catch-22. We've had newbies ask about certain breeders, which ended up being blasted out of the water, so the newbies did go to reputable breeders, or rescue.

We've also had many one-time posters "talking up" certain breeders, out of the blue, just for publicity, and I suspect it was the breeders themselves, behind it.

Then we have the flippin' Mill ads, for all guests to visit, on this forum.

It's tough, but not a loosing battle. If I lose, I'll definately go down fighting. 

We're up for ideas,

Deb and Gang


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> Yes, this is a Catch-22. We've had newbies ask about certain breeders, which ended up being blasted out of the water, so the newbies did go to reputable breeders, or rescue.
> 
> We've also had many one-time posters "talking up" certain breeders, out of the blue, just for publicity, and I suspect it was the breeders themselves, behind it.
> 
> ...


It does seem to be a losing battle  but an essential battle. I am so glad we have people like you who fight the cause and take in these deserted babies. Wish I had ideas. But there will always be a market therefore a supply  but personally I would shut down threads that were obvious puppymill/brokers fast with maybe a final link to a page about that kind of breeder. But then I haven't been fighting the cause and really have no idea. :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> It does seem to be a losing battle  but an essential battle. I am so glad we have people like you who fight the cause and take in these deserted babies. Wish I had ideas. But there will always be a market therefore a supply  but personally I would shut down threads that were obvious puppymill/brokers fast with maybe a final link to a page about that kind of breeder. *But then I haven't been fighting the cause and really have no idea. *:blush:


You are fighting it, my friend, simply by being against it, and speaking your mind. My little ones thank you for being their voice. :grouphug:

LBB: Voice? Deb, your mouth is big enough for all of us. Hey, what about being my eyeballs? 

Jops: You're such an idiot. Deb's mouth is only big enough for California, not the entire world. Okay, perhaps her big mouth will cover parts of Nevada, and Arizona. And yes, she needs help with the rest of the states. And as far as being your eyeballs, you moron, you darn near scratched mine out this morning. How many times do I have to tell you?
I DON'T LIKE YOU, SO STOP TRYING TO PLAY WITH ME!!


----------

